# Performance enhancing drug discussion: Ephedrine



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Use this thread to discuss, ask and answer questions regarding

Ephedrine

Ephedrine is a medication and stimulant. It is often used to prevent low blood pressure during spinal anesthesia. It has also been used for asthma, narcolepsy, and obesity but is not the preferred treatment. It is of unclear benefit in nasal congestion.

Esters:



N/A oral medication


Route of administration:



Oral


*post your experiences with this compound in regards to:

cycle length, dosage and other compounds used if applicable.
side effects you physically noticed and blood work results.
how you rate the compound overall / comparisons to other compounds of similar nature, your overall gains vs the side effects.*

(keep discussion largely centered to the subject matter, excessive derailing will be deleted)


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

I used ECA for almost 2 years :

-I've tried the 24/200/81 eca stack once a day ( 3x per day is the recommended dosage for fat loss ) as a pre workout , you feel so good on it , confident strong and with better cognition .

My usual dosage was only 8mg ephedrine + 200 caffeine pre workout , I had the benefits of it even with this low dosage.

-Side effects were some tremors , some muscle spasms in the neck sometimes , heart palpitations , anxiety when it wears off and make you irritable , higher BP , kills erection.

-I'd love to take it again but I know it's bad for the heart , higher BP from ephedrine + AAS isnt good at all .


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Great pre workout , but cant eat after


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Great drug, got me through a few plateaus. I usually stack it with caffeine and Yohimbine.

The crashes can be hit or miss for me.

Its hard to source decent ephedrine now. I can source DNP quicker.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Haven't seen decent real eph in years. Its like rocking horse chit now innit?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Amazing

everything goes up either in reps or weights when I use it pwo x


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Got hold of some eph from the US a few years ago and loved it but as above, it's hard to get hold of here.

shame really.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

What dosage are people typically using with Eph?

I'll be stacking with Yohimbine and Caffeine.

I have no issues with Clen at 160mcg and barely notice Yohimbine at 20mg.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ironman TS said:


> What dosage are people typically using with Eph?
> 
> I'll be stacking with Yohimbine and Caffeine.
> 
> I have no issues with Clen at 160mcg and barely notice Yohimbine at 20mg.


 20-30mg is the typical peak ephedrine dosage but it'll be a whole different kettle of fish with yohimbine on board

personally there is no way I'd run those two compounds together but if you must I'd advise you start very low.
it is ALWAYS better to under than over shoot with stimulants.


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

I tried them both together many years ago and even though i can handle stimulants really well, they both made me feel weird.

I dont see any point of running them together though


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

Ephedrine hydrochloride is easy to source. look harder1 i used to import it from egypt 5000 at a time  in 82 they were 4 quid a thousand 5mg

lol


----------



## Thewrongone (Sep 5, 2020)

Took this while in canada as you can buy over the counter for next to nothing.

Used it with 5150 prework out. 18mg of ephedrine

Felt amazing in the gym, mega focus and didnt want to leave

Trouble sleeping obviously and killed the appitite.


----------

